# 2000 Sentra 1.8 Idler Pulley missing



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, I went out to replace my broken drive belt and realized my idler pulley was missing. I've been calling all the auto part chains and Autozone is the only one who has a pulley in stock(Nissan parts is closed on the weekends here). The problem is Autozone sells the pulley only, but I look on the napa auto parts site and I see more parts that come with the pulley so I don't know if I can install the pulley without the parts.
*AutoZone:*









*Napa:*


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm sorry i can't help you, but i'm sure the fsm has the information for you. you can download it at PhatG20 - Home


----------

